# Stuff for free :) collection only .



## clid61 (1 Sep 2020)

Moving soon for a less busy life , hence a lot of accumalated stuff to go , Ie flight case Trax basic rear wheel roller some decent mud guards raceblades , long boards 
Some panniers and other bits . Bit vague I know but I need rid to a good home and can use or pass on to someone who can . No Shysters in for profit . More details to follow collection from Wigan


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2020)

where are you off to for the quite life, I hope you dont mind me suggesting, if you have cycle stuff left that no one collects, then i would think the guys at gearing up would be extremely grateful, they are a non profit organisation , all profit goes to charity, i have passed a bit of stuff on to them in the past, they are based more or less behind go outdoors.
https://www.thebrick.org.uk/works/gearingup/


----------



## clid61 (1 Sep 2020)

roadrash said:


> where are you off to for the quite life, I hope you dont mind me suggesting, if you have cycle stuff left that no one collects, then i would think the guys at gearing up would be extremely grateful, they are a non profit organisation , all profit goes to charity, i have passed a bit of stuff on to them in the past, they are based more or less behind go outdoors.
> https://www.thebrick.org.uk/works/gearingup/


Yeah like the Brick a lot but think they may be a bit overwhelmed at moment . I can hang on till end of october , keep meaning to go to gearing up , im a cycle mechanic but hardly ever here in wigan . Appreciate your help if you're willing .

Im off up into the lakes with a view to putting up cyclists and walkers .

PM me


----------



## clid61 (1 Sep 2020)

when I say willing to help I mean helping the Brick


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Sep 2020)

If on your travels you happen to be passing Teesside on your move and you haven’t found a home for your cycling bits I’d be up for having a few of the bits from you such as the mudguards, panniers etc.


----------



## clid61 (3 Sep 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> If on your travels you happen to be passing Teesside on your move and you haven’t found a home for your cycling bits I’d be up for having a few of the bits from you such as the mudguards, panniers etc.


Wrong side of the country pal !


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Sep 2020)

Ahh so your going up the M6 as opposed to A1M and A66!


----------



## clid61 (3 Sep 2020)

Penrith turn left


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Oct 2020)

If any is still available , could put it to good use. looking to get some traveling in next year.


----------

